# Whistler Open 2017



## TreacherousToast (Oct 21, 2017)

There is a competition in Whistler BC on November 4th 2017. Right now, there are 48 people registered out of 80 spots, and we want there to be more people at the comp! Here is the link: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/WhistlerOpen2017 Hope some of you can come! 

(P.S. Kevin Hays will be there)


----------

